# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Problme de graphique dynamique [Dbutant(e)]

## Heey-Zeed

Bonjour!

Je suis une vraie dbutante en Python, mais je me suis dbrouille pour pouvoir coder un graphique dynamique (je veux dire par l que le graphique se construit au fur et  mesure dans une nouvelle fentre) avec matplotlib. Mon code avait toujours fonctionn (avec IDLE Python 7.7), mais une fois que j'ai install Spyder, plus de dynamisme!! Mon code fonctionnait, mais je ne voyais pas le graphique se "construire", je ne voyais que le rsultat final, donc le graphique statique. 
Voici mon code (bien que je pense qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de problme en soi, mais on ne sait jamais):



```

```

Est-ce que vous sauriez pourquoi en utilisant Spyder je ne russis pas  voir mon graphique en mouvement, alors que sur toute autre interface python, il y a jamais eu de problme?

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses  :;):

----------


## VinsS

Salut,

Les frameworks graphiques ne rafrachissent pas forcment la vue en temps rel. Ceci afin d'optimiser les performances du code.

Il n'est pas impossible que Spyder, afin de "spyder" les calculs, attende d'tre revenu dans la boucle du programme pour updater l'affichage. C'est le cas avec Qt.

Peut-tre que Spyder possde une fonction/mthode pour le forcer  rafrachir l'affichage.


...
Je constate que tu es dj sous Python 7.7. Je me sens vraiment dpass, moi.

----------


## Heey-Zeed

Finalement j'ai trouv, il me suffisait d'crire plt.pause(x) (avec x le nombre de secondes) juste aprs plt.draw()!
Merci pour ta rponse  ::): 

(Ne te moque pas de moi, j'ai t inattentive en rdigeant mon message, je suis pas sous Python 7.7 mais sous Python 2.7, au temps pour moi hahahaha!)

Bonne journe  :;):

----------

